
Nasa WorldWind Project Suspension Apr 5, 2019 - mcguire
https://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/news/2019-03-08-suspension-notice/
======
HamletAlive
This should get quite interesting for NASA, given that multiple US Gov
Agencies are using the WorldWind platform, primarily the Web and Java
versions, with some Android.

Someone did not have their thinking cap on when making such a short-sighted
decision. They are even already second-guessing themselves by changing the
'suspension' date from March 22 to April 5 on the very day it was first
posted. NASA seems to need a wake-up call, given their motto 'For the benefit
of all.'

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ayzv9d/nasa_wo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ayzv9d/nasa_worldwind_shutting_down_4519/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/az3r5l/nasa_wo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/az3r5l/nasa_worldwind_project_suspension/)

~~~
HamletAlive
I should have said "NASA seems to need a wake-up call, given their motto 'For
the benefit of all' while short-changing their own federal government
agencies!"

------
Communitivity
I wish they had also posted a reason. NASA Worldwind is in very wide use, and
losing that resource is huge.

------
HamletAlive
And that open source Explorer is a pretty nice starter app for anyone needing
a virtual globe!

[https://worldwind.earth/](https://worldwind.earth/)

------
rhn_mk1
After checking out the Java version of the software, it seems that they ship
only a basic demo application. What projects out there make full use of the
SDK?

~~~
potiuper
[https://worldwind.earth/explorer/](https://worldwind.earth/explorer/)

[http://sourceforge.net/projects/nasa-
exp/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/nasa-exp/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASA_WorldWind#Forks_and_clone...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASA_WorldWind#Forks_and_clones)

